# Billet grill with SAP front bumper



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

need a bigger shot of the whole front of the car. so we can see how it flows with the rest of the car


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

the billet is awesome!! A guy i went to high school with has a black 05 with the billet done and i really want to do it mine. it is a very clean and aggressive look. but im also not a big fan of the SAP bumper either


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

here is a pic I made with the two together I think it looks good


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

how much?


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

my boy wants my autocross grills bad. anybody wants to sell theirs?


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

*Billet grill link*

here'z the link its on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-0...ryZ33645QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Oof.

*averts eyes*

Not feelin' it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

In my opinion, the billet makes it look 'different' which isn't a bad thing.
However, I think I like the 'honeycomb stock look' better. I'm probably one
of few that like the front of our cars just like they come. 
I would like to have the lower part of the rear end painted to 
match the car's paint. Although, mine is black, I still don't like that
gray contrast. Someone here had a torrid red one painted to match,
and it looked great. All in all, its hard to make these cars look bad
(literally speaking), and variety is a good thing! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Better off getting the SAP grille inserts from Fred Beans and installing them. They look awesome when you paint them to match the car...


----------



## Tazz (Nov 25, 2006)

I like to SAP grill inserts better also. But it's your car and you do what looks good to you!! BTW I also painted the bottom part of my rear bumper and put chrome letter inserts in the GTO. :cheers


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

Groucho said:


> Oof.
> 
> *averts eyes*
> 
> Not feelin' it.



:agree


----------

